# Kingdom Trails 10-23



## powbmps (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone going to be up there?


----------



## powbmps (Oct 24, 2011)

I met up with noreasterbackcountry and some of his friends for what ended up being 21.75 miles of suffering and getting my ass kicked:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/123867130#

Trying to keep up on Tap & Die and Sidewinder:



My legs hurt.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice work. That is a nice long loop. Much more still out there :grin:


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome footage!  That run on Tap and Die was the highlight of my day.  My attempted run over that log at the bottom of Fence Line was the lowlight.  

I'm suffering today as well.  Hopefully I'll have some video up soon.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 24, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> My attempted run over that log at the bottom of Fence Line was the lowlight.



Luckily I didn't catch it on camera :wink:.  I did catch Justin falling off the narrow bridge.  Watching the replay, it appears he was pushed by the dude with the hole in his pants .


----------



## mattm59 (Oct 26, 2011)

nice, real nice. My 4 days up there 2 years back was what 1) got me in better shape for this stuff and 2) made me realize MTB replaced whitewater canoeing as my new favorite activity. I do remember freaking out on sidewinder, but making it, and looking down at my kid doing the sneak route down the middle. Tap n' die my kid just flew down, bounced off his seat, skidded to a stop using his feet, and burst into laughter. We wuz hooked.
http://sports.webshots.com/album/578258381HhngMj


----------



## powbmps (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonder how the last day was?  Could have been a bit too white I suppose.


----------

